# swap at Nissan Dealer



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I dont know if this will help anybody, I am just putting this out there for anyone if they want to know

But i asked the guy at my local nissan dealer and they said that they could swap the SR20DET in the 240. 

And i saw the best looking 350z ever at the dealer
Silver and blue paint job, nismo kit, 18" volk GT-7's DVD player
and Stillen Dual Exhaust and AEM intake.

Just in case anyone is lookin for a place to swap their engine.

That is where I am going to get mine done.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

how much are they gonna charge you and for which SR?


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

they said around a grand
and probably the black top

But i am not 100% sure that is the case with your dealer

Each dealer might be different
But hey its worth a try


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

they said its about a grand

I am gettin the black top

I dont know if it is the same at your dealer

It is at mine
But i dont know what other dealers are doing
it might be different at yours
but hey, it is worth a shot

I am going to the one in Mason, Ohio

Just to let you know


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i woudln't be suprised if u sold your soul to them... those fat cats will charge high prices for ANYTHING.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

about a grand, and the black top


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow 1K for a swap. They charge almost that muh to change the damn timing belt.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i highly doubt that for some reason. that doesnt seem right. dealers tend to milk things for as much as they can, and charge out the ass for labor too. i wouldnt trust it...

unless they are giving you a discount hoping you'll get them more business doing that kind of stuff...who knows.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i agree with ser. shops will normally charge around 1500$ for a swap + the cost of the clip. a dealer doing it for a grand sounds like bs.. it would be nice if it were true though..


----------

